# Ok Braianiacs



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Heres an IQ test for you.It is timed.Dont ask my score.

http://www.flashbynight.com/test/


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

He He Me Stupid


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Does my score count when I've taken it four times?


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

It says that I am smart. average is 17.8 and I got 18. It says I am 1.1% smarter than average. LOL AWESOME!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I got a 22.

Believe It, or Not


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Holy ****,22,I think you are a genius.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I think you're drunk, my friend!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I got a 19....it said I'm smart...LOL. Stoopid game


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Howd allyaall gtetz so smrt>?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I got 19.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

damvn


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I got a 22 and I'm stupid 

Edited to add:
I just went back through the test since I know I missed some for clicking too fast. I got a 24


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

I got a 24 too, must be something wrong with the test.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

16 <--- is that right/wright ?


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Ok I did some homework and got all the answers. Highlight for the answers



> 1. Elvis died in 1977
> 
> 2. WWII was 1939-1945
> 
> ...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I got a 24 ooooh im 341% smarter than the average...YEA ME!!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I got a 25. 
A coupl of the questions were a guess. 
I didn't like the time limit thing.

I would say this is more of a Knowledge test than an IQ test.

This would be a better guage of IQ for any one interested.

http://web.tickle.com/tests/uiq/index_main.jsp

It is 12 pages long but it does go quick. No time limit that I found.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

SpectreTTM said:


> I got a 25.
> A coupl of the questions were a guess.
> I didn't like the time limit thing.
> 
> ...


According to the tickle test, I have an IQ of 135. :googly:


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I got only 21 on the short test.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I got 20 - and I'm jet lagged....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

22 on the short test / 117 on the long


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

It said I'm smart! 
I got a 22. Not as smart as some, but not bad, either!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

I got a 19. So I guess that's a C+...I must be getting dumber as I grow older. Isn't it supposed to be the other way around?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I got a 19


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Long test =
Congratulations, Bob!
Your IQ score is 129 









This number is based on a scientific formula that compares how many questions you answered correctly on the Classic IQ Test relative to others.

Your Intellectual Type is *Word Warrior*. This means you have exceptional verbal skills. You can easily make sense of complex issues and take an unusually creative approach to solving problems. Your strengths also make you a visionary. Even without trying you're able to come up with lots of new and creative ideas. And that's just a small part of what we know about you from your test results.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Long test =
> Congratulations, Bob!
> Your IQ score is 129
> 
> ...


brain envy.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

hmmmmmmm

23 on the short test - 129 on the long test


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Congratulations, Mark!
Your IQ score is 138

This number is based on a scientific formula that compares how many questions you answered correctly on the Classic IQ Test relative to others.

Your Intellectual Type is Visionary Philosopher. This means you are highly intelligent and have a powerful mix of skills and insight that can be applied in a variety of different ways. Like Plato, your exceptional math and verbal skills make you very adept at explaining things to others - and at anticipating and predicting patterns. And that's just some of what we know about you from your IQ results.

23 on the short test.

If all that's true then how come I can never get my wife's checkbook to balance?:googly: :googly:


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

lewlew said:


> Congratulations, Mark!
> Your IQ score is 138
> 
> 23 on the short test.
> ...


In the words of Charlie Eppes on *Numb3rs*: You're missing a variable!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Ghostess said:


> In the words of Charlie Eppes on Numb3rs: You're missing a variable!


Yeah, she's pretty 'variable' with the checkbook alright.


----------



## plistumi (Jan 13, 2008)

21/131 word visionary muah hah hah


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yay. I'm not "stoopid" I got a 19! average score is 17.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i got a 21


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I got a 26.


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

26 on the short bus, er, test.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Hmmm 23, but a bunch of those questions seemed irrelevant to intelligence. For example, I should get bonus marks for not knowing which rapper sings which songs...


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

Your IQ score is 126

This number is based on a scientific formula that compares how many questions you answered correctly on the Classic IQ Test relative to others.

Your Intellectual Type is Insightful Linguist. This means you are highly intelligent and have the natural fluency of a writer and the visual and spatial strengths of an artist. Those skills contribute to your creative and expressive mind. And that's just some of what we know about you from your test results. Read more...


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

3.8% smarter than the average person..my score was 18
and i guessed on alot


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I don't know what the big deal is. when I was was in 5th grade I was shuttled off to a "special class" for the gifted and talented every Wednesday, I was subjected to the Stanford-Binet intelligence testing at Andrews University as having an IQ of 165. I guess that is smart. I don't know enough to get a great job just enough to annoy the **** out of anybody. ... my teachers hated me


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I got 19


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Okay this thing must be wrong. I got a 25.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Nobody said there was a timer. I scored 17. (6.1% stoopider than average). I choked under the pressure.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I took one of these IQ tests once & it down loaded spyware on my work computer. 

My IT guy laughed at me when I told him I got a high score. He said "well then you should have known better than to take an internet IQ test".


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

got a 23


----------

